# Sat. Nite Down South



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Anyone that didn't go Sat. missed a prefect nite Calm winds,no moon and a rising tide. Put over at 10 and was back on the trailer by 2 Had a lot better luck with the Flat Fish than I did with the Dove huntin earlier. Here's a few of the Bigger fish. The biggest was just over 8 and a couble more were real close.


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

Very nice. Did you go to D.I?


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Yes


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

Dats what Im talkin about ,I could kick myself in the arsh for not going sat night I thought about it a hundred times but my track record for coming home from the Island here lately (doing the walk of shame ) Aint good so I decided not to. (LOL) but I am sopost to pick up my lil Flounder boat sat. but I gotta put the Flounder rig on it before I can go gigging maybe in a week or so then I wont freeze my legs off.


----------



## Rook (Oct 25, 2007)

Im following you around from now on!!!!!!! Another awsome night, congrats!!


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

Holy Moly...those are some fat ones.....we rarely see em that size in the FWB area. Good Job!!


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

awsome!!! those are some fine looking flatties. Thanks for sharing.:thumbsup:


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Nice haul! Haven't been able to hit the water yet this year and its looking like Spring, but hope dinner was great for you guys!
Nice job!


----------

